

Face Detection with HTML5 & JavaScript - Garbage
https://github.com/liuliu/ccv/tree/current/js/

======
someone_here
Now if a browser had <device> support, we could _really_ start hacking!

[http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-
work/complete/#...](http://www.whatwg.org/specs/web-apps/current-
work/complete/#devices)

------
yatsyk
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1860778> \- 1 day ago discussion about
this sample

